# Bouncers on ch4 @ 10pm



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

New series of bouncers on ch4 tonight at 10pm :thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

What's it's about(bit obvious) but explain more?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

im guessing him making wax lol


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

> Bouncers
> Episode 1:
> 22:00 - 23:05
> Meet 44-year-old Shaun, who works on the door of the Quay in the port of Blyth, a former hub of coal mining and shipbuilding. Shaun's new to Blyth and his zero tolerance approach is taking some of the locals by surprise


.....


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Its decent. Watched one a while back, I am right thinking its about bouncers in Blackpool? Or at least the one I watched was.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not Blackpool, this is Blyth, North East way I think?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice one, i'll have some of that :thumb:


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

i used to do a bit of bouncing at night years ago. loved it. i always asked to be put on the really bad pubs as it made the night more interesting. stuff doing a good pub that has no trouble and the most that happens is someone trying to take a drink out to the smoking area....i liked the ones with the pile ups on the bar floor , teaming up wi the other bouncing to ram the toilet doors down to get people out the pub. we had the riot van at our small pub everynight at the weekends.hahaha.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is this the one that was filmed in Wales before? 

The guy worked in cash converters during the day? 

That ended up funny, but he got sacked after it. 

I liked the bit where he refused a girl entry to the club and said that you need to be a member.........A member of the human race.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thought it was about Jay's waxes lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought it was a prog about the rising star wax producer....:wall:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

:lol: - you guys are funny 

Maybe we'll do a documentary in 2014.

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Watching it back now. 

That was a sore one with the guy falling on his head. You could see he was never going to manage to stand.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> :lol: - you guys are funny
> 
> Maybe we'll do a documentary in 2014.
> 
> :thumb:


Actually i did and was rather disappointed when it wasnt about you.

I thought it was like one of those little thinks you get on the news.

You know in closing or in other news... Aspiring entrepreneur is making a name for himself in the cutthroat world of automotive care care.

Having started out on the detailing world forum as just another enthusiastic car cleaner he has gone on to develop his own wax in his garage and now is producing them for retail in collaboration with another car wax manufacturer a firm called DoDo Juice, if you can believe that name....:lol:

You know something like that with a little interview with your goodself possibly all in shadow and the voice of an actor to protect your identity.

Also a little bit of following the production and to the stores....:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

£20 a hour :tumbleweed:

some on £8 :doublesho

id want more than £8 to be a bouncer at a Mothercare shop !


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Just watched the second episode. Broken Britain at its finest. The doorman who caught a guy licking urine off the floor :doublesho


----------

